# Pens Plus Over Thin CA ?



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Folks:

This is easy enough for me to try, but did anyone every try one or two coats of thin CA followed by several coast of Pen Plus?

PENS PLUS - DOC-108 : Woodturning finishes from Doctor's Woodshop

I am fine with a satin finish; I just like the added protection of 1 or 2 coats of thin CA prior to the Pens Plus finish.

Thanks

I am also going to call or write them.


----------



## KenV (Jun 25, 2017)

Not on pens, but I commonly use CA to seal/fill wood turned for my wife's fiber work followed by shellac based friction polish including pens plus over the CA.   Think small diameter long knitting needles.  They look good for the use intended and abrasives to P1000 give her the "drag" she likes.  Wax or Rejex over the top commonly.

Needles are bamboo or spectraply.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks Ken. I am going to give it a try. I am starting to like lower-luster finish and the "less work" associated with a non-CA finish. I also wrote to them. Thank you.


----------



## magpens (Jun 25, 2017)

Interested in following your results on this topic, Tony.

Hope you will post more of your thoughts and pics of results.  Thanks


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2017)

You are welcome.  I will post pics.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 25, 2017)

Somewhat similar, I suppose. I use the white Hut bars over thin CA. After a few coats of thin CA, I let the blank spin for a few minutes at 2000-2500 rpm, then apply a coat of the wax while it's spinning, then buff it off with a wad of paper towel.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you. I am just looking for a better foundation and more durability from a Pen Plus finish without messing with sanding the CA. So, when I am in the mood for something quick  and not high gloss, at least I know there is something under the PP finish. I guess the real question is if PP bonds to cured acrylic.  I wrote to the PP guy(s) this morning; I will see what he says. Thanks all.


----------



## ajollydds (Jun 25, 2017)

Mikespenturningz has a Doctors Woodshop pen finish tutorial where he uses walnut oil under pens plus. It's detailed and elaborate, seems like he worked out the details on using this product. 

I was wondering the same thing regarding CA under pens plus to fill any grain or porosity in the wood prior to the finish.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you. I am sure they will respond to my email or I will just give it a shot. I guess the worse thing that could happen is the PP wears-off and you are left with pen with two coats of thin CA - not a bad outcome.


----------



## MTViper (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm curious about why you'd want to put CA on an unfinished blank then PP.  The beauty of any friction polish is that the heat melts the wax and the solvents carry the thinned wax and shellac into the pores to fill them and penetrate the wood.  Putting on a couple of coats of CA first would seal the wood and prevent the friction polish from soaking in.  It would just sit on top.  Might as well use plastic polish, IMHO.  But then, I only use a CA finish when absolutely necessary.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for the f/u question. If interested, and worth your effort, please see my first few posts. 
I am not going to practice this process until I hear back from the manufacturer. It has been over a week; I still haven't heard. I am not holding my breadth either . It was just a way to seal the wood prior to a PP finish. 

Thanks for all of the responses folks.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 5, 2017)

I talked to Michael at Doctor's Workshop a few years ago, and have been following this formula ever since.

I almost always do it on the more open grain woods.  The shellac based Pens Plus goes on the CA very well.  I have pens over 3 years old now that I've done this on, and it holds up well.  Unlike multiple coats of CA, I've never had an issue with the finish "clouding" up.

It makes for a nice, durable finish that isn't as shiny or "plastic like" as an all CA finish, had a nice feel to it.

Gary


----------



## keithncsu (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely following this for info.  Also, Tony, I happened to go to their website and it says he would be out of the shop basically all of July.  Could be the reason for the delayed response.  If so, you could be in for a lengthy delay


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2017)

Thx...I am fine.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Gary..I am going to try it as a very quickly satin finish.


----------



## VotTak (Jul 5, 2017)

I think one of the members was experimenting in depth with PP and his findings were on forum. One of his experiments was exactly what you are looking for... couple layers of thin CA followed by PP.
I was trying that as well on bog oak which has a lots of open grain which I was trying to preserve. Despite time passed by one of those pens which I carry still looking good in terms of finish.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 5, 2017)

Tony - I've done the PP over a coat or two of ca several times.    It works.  

In my experience pens plus works best on the most stable / uniform surfaces and no as well straight up on open grained wood / wood with defects etc.   

For this reason and other I started the sanding with pens plus method.  

But there have been times when I wanted the starting point for pens plus application to be more solid  .   Ca can certainly do this.   

For me , I'm using pens plus less and less.   I find that I can get whatever sheen / look / etc I want out of ca in less time.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Jul 5, 2017)

Thx and agree.


----------



## LoneOak (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Tony, they have recently opened a new WoodCraft store on Thornton Rd in Austell just a few miles from my house and they have Pens Plus in stock.  I read about it on FB and watched a video by the inventor so I picked up a bottle the last time I was in the store.  I've done a couple pens with it and even did a spin station I turned for my new tops with it.  It seemed to work real good on fine smooth wood but didn't do so hot on heavy grain wood.  I still need to experiment some more but I like your idea of smoothing the surface first with a couple coats of CA.  We will have to see how it comes out in the future.

I also have just ordered some Mercury brand CA both thin and medium and their accelerator.  I have talked to a few guys that really believe in it and like the stuff a lot better than stick fast.  It will be another experiment coming soon.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you. I also use the mercury line, including their flex products. Although, I use it and like it, I have used about a half dozen other brands at various price points and have not had a problem with any. I doubt that has anything to do with my skills. My shop may just be the right temp and humidity for CA applying. Thanks for sharing your experience and ideas.


----------

